# problem with wifi on hd2 with jellybean



## hotone493 (Mar 19, 2013)

i have a htc hd2 aokp leo jb build 4 and cyanogenmod 10.0.0 and paranoidandroid 2.21 kernel version 2.6.32_tytung_jellbean_r1 my wifi is not working right i keep getting poor signal how do i boost my signal


----------

